# Are you ready for this ??Gorgeous new 2.0T FSI inlet manifold spotted !!!!



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

So i was browsing along and then all of a sudden my eye fell upon something
GORGEOUS. 

Don't really know why this hasn't come out yet, the company that makes it also
posts in forums, but i never saw an advertisement for it.Keep in mind the pics say
March 1 2011, so it could just be a preview....No purchase info either (will keep looking)

I really believe this is the BEST LOOKING and most practical i would say
inlet manifold found so far.Let's hope it has a nice price tag (although from the
looks of it, i doubt this will be cheap).
Oh i'd say the manifold wars are now escalating...

So here it is folks....The Regal Billet 2.0TFSi Inlet Manifold...



*







*






































The whole piece looks machined in two parts and welded together...

I would be ashamed to put that in my car not to ruin it.I wanna have it over my fireplace....:heart::heart:

Oh yeah...I'd say that's a good find....... :laugh:

EDIT: Ok i managed to find the order page (yes it's available to order...)

Price is at *1780 GBP* or about *2050 EUR* or *2915 USD*...LOL...So please wait in line to be served...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

And here is the ordering page...

http://www.regal-shop.co.uk/vw/acatalog/Billet_Inlet_Manifold.html

I'm pretty sure some of you might have the money for it...I don't ....


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Doesn't look like they did anything with the plenum.


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

GolfRS said:


> Price is at *1780 GBP* or about *2050 EUR* or *2915 USD*...LOL...So please wait in line to be served...


 HOLY crap!! almost 3 grand wow!!! I guess you really have to Pay to Play lol. 


Looks amazing but for tht price and my pay i don't think ill ever be able to afford tht beauty 

:laugh:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

crew219 said:


> Doesn't look like they did anything with the plenum.


 x2. 

AND 

most importantly, does it retain the flaps?


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

for that price i'd buy an MK2 GTI lol, but that's just me...


----------



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

with all that CNC'd billet aluminum, if they didnt improve performance I dont see the point


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sure is purdy!
but wow that's pricey!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

that is gorgeous but is expensive.


----------



## x047x (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, instant baller status


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

It looks nice and everything but is there any performance gain. Someone ask the company for that info.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GolfRS said:


> Price is at *1780 GBP* or about *2050 EUR* or *2915 USD*...LOL...So please wait in line to be served...


 Holy moses! 
All of that for an OEM cast replica?


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

MFZERO said:


> sure is purdy!
> but wow that's pricey!


 That's why it isn't seen much... :thumbdown:


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

Apparently you have not seen the End Tank USA manifold... looks way better and actually does something... and its only $1150US...


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh and they have a Stage 2 manifold too... and thats still only $1350US


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

719MKV.t said:


> Oh and they have a Stage 2 manifold too... and thats still only $1350US


That looks nice for stage two.


----------



## 719MKV.t (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah, its even got a spot to run secondary injectors or W/M injectors per cylinder....


----------

